# Windows 8.1 System stuck in Automated Repair Loop



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

System: HP Pavillion dv6700 Notebook (2008 laptop)
OS: Windows 8.1
RAM: 4G

Summary: 

I ran the "*verified*" command initially. After rebooting my laptop, tried numerous things that I found online to troubleshoot *DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION*.

-Tried to run verifier via CMD (*Driver Verifier Manager*) to remove settings (did not work). Nothing is enabled.

-Tried to do *Restore*, it failed and when I tried to restore to a different date all restore files seem to disappear.

-Tried to do *Startup Repair* (did not work)

-I have a *windows 8.1 DVD* but it seems like my cd/dvd drive is not working. So I connected my external DVD to USB and changed boot order so USB came up first. Still no luck.


The system currently in *Automated Repair Loop*. 
When I choose troubleshoot option then advanced option then command prompt, it comes up in *x:\windows\system32* versus c:\windows\system32

I don't know what else to try. *Need help please ..... Mia *


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> When I choose troubleshoot option then advanced option then command prompt, it comes up in *x:\windows\system32* versus c:\windows\system32


Can you press *F8 *at bootup and in the Advanced Boot menu boot into Safe Mode? 
If not, At command prompt (*x: sources*) type this exactly as written: 
*bcdedit |find “osdevice”* (Must inc *”* and the* |*), the *|* before *Find* is the Upper case *\* key) press enter. This will tell you what drive letter the OS is on.It may not be on the* C:* drive. 
Now use the returned as the drive letter for OS, for this example, assume *C: *or whatever drive letter is the os device.

In the X:\Sources prompt type *C: *or whateve drive letter is your OS drive from the last command (eg) *C:\>* at this prompt type enter *verifier /query
*you then should be able to disable versifier Driver Verifier - Enable and Disable - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

C:\>bcdedit | find "osdevice" ---> *osdevice partition=C:*

C:\>verifier /query ---> *No divers are currently verified
*
Can I assume this means *verifier *is disabled?Thx! for the help


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

1- Tried to run *sfc /scannow * --> getting error “_There is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. Restart Windows and run sfc again_.”

2- Now running *chkdsk c: /r* 
Stage 1 = 0 bad file records, 
Stage 2 = 0 unindexed files scanned or recovered,
Stage 3 = security descriptor and Usn Journal verification completed, 
Stage 4 = still running .....


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Stage 4 = file data verification completed,
Stage 5 = free space verification completed, found no problems, failed to transfer logged msgs to the event log with status 50.

Off to work now ...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Any difference after running checkdisk?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

At the Command Prompt type *verifier /reset* This will clear all the current settings, after the next boot, Driver Verifier will no longer check any Drivers.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

1 - Turned laptop on (still blue screen - *DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION *after* chkdsk*)
2 - System rebooted back into* Automatic Repair. *
3 - Navigated to CMD prompt, tried *verified /reset *(--> No settings were changed) then restarted laptop*.
* ... back to step 1 *DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION

*How do I check to make sure my c: drive is okay?


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

I just chose reboot into *safe mode with networking* --> 0xc000021A error
then the system rebooted going into diagnosing for a minute before going back to Automatic Repair screen.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Did the following via CMD prompt

*bootrec /fixmbr * --> The operation completed successfully
*bootrec /fixboot* --> The operation completed successfully
*bootrec /rebuildbcd * --> Successfully scanned Windows installations Total identified Windows installations: 0 The operation completed successfully.
*
bootsect /nt60 ALL /mbr* -->
C: <\\?\Volume{c401ccba-c4b8-11e5-b166-806e6f6e6963}>
Updated NTFS filesystem bootcode. The update may be unreliable since the volume could not be locked during the update: Access is denied.

D: <\\?\Volume{c401ccc0-c4b8-11e5-b166-806e6f6e6963}>
Successfully updated FAT32 filesystem bootcode.

E: <\\?\Volume{c401ccbb-c4b8-11e5-b166-806e6f6e6963}>
Successfully updated NTFS filesystem bootcode.

Bootcode was successfully updated on all targeted volumes.

*bcdboot c:\Windows* --> Boot files successfully created.


*del c:\windows\winsxs\pending.xml* --> Could not find c:\windows\winsxs\pending.xml *del x:\windows\winsxs\pending.xml* *sfc /scannow /offbootdir=C:\ /offwindir=C:\Windows

*Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. 
Details are included in CBS.Log C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not supported in offline servicing scenarios.

Trying to provide copy of file. Mia


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Copy of my CBS.Log


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download and RunSFCFixe.exeafter that run* SFC /scannow *again


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Just downloaded the tool (SFCFixe.exe) but when I booted up my laptop after
I'm getting a blue screen with *error code 0xc0000001* (Recovery).

Press* F8 *and select* 6) Enable Safe Mode with Command Prompt

*then I get 2nd blue screen with* error code 0x0000021a, *when it reboots it goes back to* error **code 0xc0000001 *(First blue screen error)
This is different from before. What should I do next?


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Booted system off usb (media dvd) then

*bootrec /fixmbr * --> The operation completed successfully
*bootrec /fixboot* --> The operation completed successfully
*bootrec /rebuildbcd * --> Successfully scanned Windows installations Total identified Windows installations: *0 *The operation completed successfully.

Shouldn't this be* 1 *versus 0 ???

ran *chkdsk c: /r /f 
*
Stage 1 = 0 bad file records, 
Stage 2 = 0 unindexed files scanned or recovered,
Stage 3 = security descriptor and Usn Journal verification completed, 
Stage 4 = still running .....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Check Disk will go through 5 stages and check for Bad Sectors, so it will take a while. the more bad sectors you have the longer Check Disk will run. If Check Disk does not finish hangs or restarts the computer, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Currently in Stage 4 @ 68%

How do I run SFCFixe.exe? What does this program do?


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi spunk-funk,

Is the following valid? Found this on another web site.

*How to fix this issue:*

To repair these two corruptions is rather straight forward, it is important to know if you need the x86 or the x64 version of these files. If you are unsure please stop here and ask for help at Sysnative forums (free support) Windows Update Help Forum you will be able to find me there under the user name *Go The Power*
*SFCFix Script*
*Warning:* this fix is specific to the above corruptions only, do not run these fixes if you do not have these corrupt files.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip* from one of the below links, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* – do not rename it.
If you have a x64 machine download this version: *SFCFix (x64 fix)*
If you have a x86 machine download this version: *SFCFix (x86 fix)*
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
The results should return as Fixed:
 *SFC /SCANNOW*


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

chkdsk finished did not reboot itself so the hard drive must be okay. Should I try to save data before running SFCFix.exe?


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Stage 5 = free space verification completed, found no problems, failed to transfer logged msgs to the event log with status 50.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Just ran *sfc /scannow* --> verification 100% complete

Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.

Not sure what this means. How do I run the *SFCFix.exe* via CMD prompt?


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm currently in safe mode with CMD tool. I don't have or can access the desktop at this time.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Is there anyone on here tonight who can help me out with running SFCFix.exe (SFCFix.zip) via DOS CMD prompt?


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Wondering if I run it from USB or do I have to move files to C: or X: drive somewhere. Do I have to unzip the SFCFix.zip first?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On another computer Unzip SFCFix.Zip extract the contents of the zip file to a USB Flash drive. Put it in troubled computer. Open the flash drive by typing the Drive letter of the Flash Drive into the command prompt (eg) *G:* and press enter (eg)* G:\> *and type *sfcfix.exe *to run it. then Run *SFC /scannow* again.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

Run the command* 

D:\SFC\SFCFix.exe*
The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.

Do I need to indicate c:\windows?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First make sure you have the right directory. In D:\SFC type dir and press enter. If it shows SFCFix.exe then type Copy D:\SFC\SFCFix.exe and press enter. 
Now type C: and press enter to change the drive letter to C:\>
Then right click and choose paste or type paste SFCFix.exe. Then type SFC/Fix.exe to execute.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First make sure you have the right directory. In D:\SFC type dir and press enter. If it shows SFCFix.exe then type Copy D:\SFC\SFCFix.exe and press enter. 
Now type C: and press enter to change the drive letter to C:\>
Then right click and choose paste or type paste SFCFix.exe. Then type SFC/Fix.exe to execute.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

I made directory mkdir c:\SFC (Laptop drive) then copied files (SFCFix.exe and unzip contents of SFCFix.zip from d:\SFC (USB) to c:\SFC (Laptop drive).

Then switched to C:\SFC to run SFCFix.exe (C:\SFC>SFCFix.exe)
still getting same result (error) ... The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.


----------



## Mia.J (Jan 25, 2016)

What am I do wrong?

I need help please.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

At this stage it might be easier to reinstall Windows either from an Installation CD/DVD or using your Recovery Partition.


----------

